

Anyone up for living for cheap in Turkey and working on our own projects? - mediterranean

For some time I&#x27;ve been wanting to move to Alanya, Turkey (by the Mediterranean Sea) for some months because it&#x27;s a good combination of being a beautiful place and being very cheap ($1,100 a month will get you a three-star hotel stay and three restaurant meals a day).<p>My plan is to work on my own programming projects. But I could use some company. I&#x27;m not looking for co-founders, just other developers to talk shop with and work on cafes with.<p>As far as visas go, Turkey is pretty friendly (see http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Visa_policy_of_Turkey). E.g., if you&#x27;re in the EU you can stay for 3 months without a visa, and then you have the option to get a visa to stay for another 6 months.<p>Oh, and the weather is great all year in Alanya: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Alanya#Climate.<p>I&#x27;m planning to move there in September or October. If you&#x27;re interested in joining me, shoot me a message.
======
hcho
So, correct me if I am wrong, you are going to misuse a tourist visa in a
country which has questionable police practices. Are you sure this is wise?

------
mythriel
Maybe add your email in your profile.

~~~
mediterranean
It's mediterranean4455 at gmail.com. Throwaway email because my current boss
is on HN.

~~~
pdx
Add it to the "about" field, not the "email" field. The "email" field is for
administration use only. It is not publicly visible.

~~~
mediterranean
Done.

